# who thinks shaun white should NOT have won



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll second that. I think Shaun won because of the back-to-back 1080's, but I thought what the commentator was saying was spot on with them being boring. Granted, I can't do a damn bit of it, so I'm not criticizing. But just going down the pipe spinning is a little boring. Pearce's run was more thought out and more of a presentation, in my opinion. He definitely should have won.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

he gets 15 points for being Shaun White.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

i was watching and just thinkin wtf howd did that run win, the judging sucked tho 2... Aguirre layed down some sick runs but not love, but damn it, im sick of the red headed bastard


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

I gotta say first off, i completely dislike the judges of the x games. I just feel that they look at some aspects of the tricks and individual styles wrong. Then again that's why im not a judge. I think Pearce had a much better run than Shaun, and the only way that Shaun could have topped Pearce is if he pulled that 1260 at the end instead of a mctwist, or whatever he did. But that run did not deserve a gold, silver, not gold. If i could throw a conspiracy into it, he was uber hyped up to win 2CONSECUTIVE GOLDS! OMFGLOLZ! Not that it is at all true but i always like to think of those things.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

digitaltree515 said:


> I'll second that. I think Shaun won because of the back-to-back 1080's,


this is complete BS. todd richards commented how anti autti won in '06 by throwing back to back 1080s and its since become a staple in the pipe competition. he stated that you have to throw this combo to even be considered for a medal. almost everyone i watched last night had back to back 10s in their set up so saying he won because of this is crap. 

now i dont want to be perceived as a burton/white lover here. i would have like to see someone else win. but quit beating a dead horse here. its not whites fault he won, blame the incompetent judging.


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

T.J. said:


> this is complete BS. todd richards commented how anti autti won in '06 by throwing back to back 1080s and its since become a staple in the pipe competition. he stated that you have to throw this combo to even be considered for a medal. almost everyone i watched last night had back to back 10s in their set up so saying he won because of this is crap.
> 
> now i dont want to be perceived as a burton/white lover here. i would have like to see someone else win. but quit beating a dead horse here. its not whites fault he won, blame the incompetent judging.



True, it's not White's fault the judges sucked. But he opted out of the 1260 and did a mctwist and that won? Seriously... The run was not winning material. And yeah, back to back 1080's has become a staple, which is why I think something else needs to be thrown in there. A more complex, technical, and varied run is just better in my humble opinion.


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Well he has to share some of this. Keep in mind he is the streetwhore Burton chose. The industry is heavily relying on him to make us want to buy their products to be like him..
> 
> He knew damn well he was going to win that thing. Its prearranged by default. U could even see it on his face and you could clearly see the reaction of everyone else there that maybe theres a little behind the scenes tricks going on. And im certain Shaun and his manager and his staff who report to burton and other sponsers were well aware which in effect shares some of the blame...not all...some.
> 
> As a businessman I ultimately believe that what happened last night will backfire on the sponsors and shaun white himself because snowboarders are really intune to their sport and they normally dont like commercialism. Commercialism raped us all last night. They took a competition and turned it into a commercialition. And in this economy, it was a bad move.


Yep yep! I've not thought all the blame belonged on one individual or another. The judges, Shaun himself, and his sponsors are all to blame. You could see in Pearce's face he knew his run was better when Shaun finished his 3rd run, and the crowd seemed like they thought so, too. But you could also see from the get-go that Shaun wasn't worried and knew he would win. Normally I'd chalk it up to confidence, which is essential in competition, but to have that confidence but finish up the run with a mctwist after screwing up 1080's in the first two runs? Somebody was behind the curtain pulling the strings on this one! And he knew it.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

I may agree with you that yes I'm sure whos riding, the sponsors, and other factors affect the judges score cards there is something that everyone is missing. Its alot easier to pick apart who won when you can watch the runs over and over and over again picking out every flaw or sick little trick. Its much harder to judge perfectly when you have to make an on the spot decision. Judging is fucked up in every sport, I don't see why its such a big suprise here.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Just to make things clear I've only watched his slopestyle gold, haven't had a chance to really watch the gold and silver runs for pipe yet. That said correct me if I'm wrong but isn't only the best run taken when deciding who wins? If thats the case why does it matter what place he was in prior, if he had a sick run then he deserves the proper score.


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

It is only the best run that counts, but his being so far behind shows how not on his game he was last night. He messed up a 1080 and a 1260 the first two runs, and the third opted out of a 1260 at the end, which he was doing in practice, and did a mctwist at the end. It just wasn't a top-notch performance for him. Overall, wasn't his fault the judges sucked. They were being pretty inconsistent the whole night. But the judges can't be the only ones accountable when the commercialism got involved with the competition. It was a collective effort that just soured the show.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

You guys are talking about the super pipe then, I'm going to shut up now before I look like a complete asshat haha. I still haven't found the silver run on youtube yet so I can't really comment. That and when I watch pipe I just see people spinning, so it all looks the same to me.


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

Random Hero said:


> You guys are talking about the super pipe then, I'm going to shut up now before I look like a complete asshat haha. I still haven't found the silver run on youtube yet so I can't really comment. That and when I watch pipe I just see people spinning, so it all looks the same to me.


Shaun White vs. Kevin Pearce Unfortunately, this doesn't show Kevin's 90.66 point run, just his third run. It was his second run down the pipe that scored the 90 points.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks, couldn't find Kevin's second run anywhere but if it was as ocnsistant as his third without the fall he definately looked better. Most noticeable was the air that he was getting compared to white.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

While I believe the decision happened b/c of commercialism, I don't think it's going to backfire at all. Take a look around the ski lift line some time and then *honestly* tell me that the average snowboarder doesn't buy into commercialism, hook, line, and sinker. The average snowboarder IS a commercial for Burton. Granted, there are plenty of exceptions, but in their zeal to be counter-culture, self-expressive, and unique, the kids don't stop to think that they are being unique.... just. like. everyone. else.

Will Shaun White overexposure blow up in Burton's face? Eventually. Probably yes if this crap keeps up. Keep in mind, when you're looking around that lift line, Burton STILL hasn't reached overexposure critical mass... the kids still beg their parents for the Burton board and the Burton jacket, the Burton pants, the Burton boots, the Burton bindings, anything with a 'B' on it.

As sure as the north star points north, Burton will reach a critical mass, become uncool and "gay", and be left in the dust for tomorrow's new big "counter-culture" brand. But I think you're underestimating their demographic's tolerance for overexposure.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

you guys are all wrong I mean if you look at it logically white totally deserved to win. I mean come on he has his own video game you think people that cant win events going from 7th to 1st with a simple ollie get their own game. no only the true professionals that can win no matter what get their own game.


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> If redhead would have done 2 or 3 1260's on the last run in conjuncion with all the other requirments then that would have been worthy of history and a jump from 7th to first.


Hear, hear!


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

While 7th to 1st is a big feat, it's not based on the total of 3 runs correct me if I'm wrong, but the best run. Obviously his best run was his last since he didn't fall on his ass. Winner worthy? Possibly 3rd, 1st, no way. I don't blame Shaun on that, he's not the judge but it def was the hype putting him over the top.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

i watch some of it and it was a spinning contest. its getting silly. i agree that its coming into a "who's name is up there" when it comes to scoring. 

Kinda like how a star hockey player gets a quick whistle and the 3rd liner doesn't.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

*Omg*

THANKS FOR THE POST ! I DVR'd IT I HAVE YET TO WATCH !!!! F****.. JKING. O' Well I know who to bet the dishes on tonight .


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah, I DVR'd it, too. At least you'll be able to see why Kevin Pearce's run was better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

its all about the name, damn i hope someone will start stompin 12's back to back and im praying its not shaun


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

clearly trying to piss everyone off.


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

Also take into account what nobody has mentioned, I believe.

The hit-by-hit announcers also mentioned that the judges are supposed to judge each rider against the rider's self. Meaning if SW were to ride against SW, what makes one run stand out from the other. 

IMO, last night on his third run, SW did NOTHING to progress anything he himself has done in superpipe competition in the past. So it's not an absolute in scoring by comparing White to Pearce. 

SW may have deserved a 91.66 on run 3, yes. But Pearce deserved about a 93 on run 2 which in turn would have won it for him.

I don't think the judges fucked up the score on SW's 3rd run, just the score on Pearce's 2nd run.

Think about it that way.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

he didnt get the height pearce got, he did progress from falling to not falling haha, judging and commenting was not matching, who were the judges? anyone know


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

glad i made this post to see what everyones idea was on the xgames final night. but i will say that in most sport today baseball being number one creed more then anything fuels the game. I love riders like JJ who are over compatintion once they have the money and do it for love of shredding. not trying to bash on comps because i think the xgames and dew tour and all the others are great because compition is part of any sport but i think 13 was an unlucky number for boarders everywhere because everyone saw "brand names" decide the winner.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

I was watching from almost front row at the bottom of the pipe and I can say I was pissed when White won. Pearce's run was just totally smooth and really stood out from any other run last night and SW's definitely did not. Fucking Flying Tomato needs to just die out already.


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> I would like to think most people who were around you felt the same way. It was almost like a dead silent when they showed the score. And then they interview redhead and he has the nerve to say he "nailed it":dunno:


Not to play Devil's Advocate, because I'm on the "he shouldn't have won" side here, but he did nail it. It's just that what he nailed wasn't up to par; in fact it was incredibly subpar compared to his usual performances, and even compared to the fluidity of Pearce's run. But that leads me into another rant altogether about the inability of these athletes to put together coherent responses when interviewed afterward...


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

Some folks just like to complain these same Shaun White/Burton haters sound like the grumpy far right conservatives talking about Obama...pretty pathetic.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

so ur saying your a liberal????


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

jweed2108 said:


> so ur saying your a liberal????


Registered as an Independent, was surprised to see close to 40% are independents here in CO...


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

theres one small flaw with the "burton fixed the x games" conspiracy theories ... kevin pearce rides for burton too duh... 

why all the hate for shaun white? i mean "we" meaning society love to tear down hollywood types that are out of control. drinking drugs blah blah blah we act so offended at each and every scandal. then here comes a kid that keeps a pretty level head on his shoulders under enormous pressures and we want to hate on him too? i mean heres a kid that you can say hey look son or daughter thats how you do it. you dont need to be in the clubs or gangstered out just do your thing be humble and if you are lucky success will come. this bias towards the popular athlete happens in every sport nba nfl etc etc. big name stars are treated better but should that be a reason to go out and lynch shaun white. white did his run and the judges decided the outcome blame them not him. 

also the whites run should be judged against himself is totally bullshit. its a competition against others not oneself. by that logic i can compete in the x games against white and nail switch b/s 540's all the way down the hill and win purely because they they are hard for me and nailing five in a row would be epic for me. thats fucked. this same thing happened in the early 90s with tony hawk and will probably happen to white eventually. there was a string of years where tony hawk didnt win squat. not because he wasnt good but because he didnt come out each contest and better himself. he was having to beat tony hawk not the other competitors and although he usually did best he was getting second purely because judges had seen him do better. 

btw im no burton fanboy .. never owned a burton board .. in fact the only burton stuff i have are some pants and an underlayer shirt so im not just on jake burtons cock i just dont understand all the animosity


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> theres one small flaw with the "burton fixed the x games" conspiracy theories ... kevin pearce rides for burton too duh...


Kids know the name Shaun White more so than Kevin Pearce. EX: Shaun White has his own video game. Just saying. :dunno: Burton has both of it's top riders podium gold and silver with their most popular rider in first = Burton cashes in.

EDIT: I just wanted to add i don't hate on any rider in the industry, aside from little DISRESPECTFUL punks on local hills. I just think Shaun's run wasn't as good as KP's.


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

u just said tony hawk didnt win because he couldnt beat himself, whitch brings us to this arguement SW didnt beat himself but still won thank u for proving my point again


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

jberr1028 said:


> u just said tony hawk didnt win because he couldnt beat himself, whitch brings us to this arguement SW didnt beat himself but still won thank u for proving my point again


yes i said that but i said it was a flawed line of thinking ..see my analogy about the switch 540s

think of it this way .. say the whole field did 900's on the last hit.. but shaun white did a switch 900. now we all know he can easily toss 10's .. but by your line of thinking even though his switch 900 was more difficult than everyones elses trick he should still be docked points because he didnt do the hardest trick hes able to do.. thats ridiculous 
if his trick is better cleaner bigger etc than the rest he wins ( keep in mind were now talking in general and not about this particular contest ) thats pretty simple.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

I freakn hate sw but I just watched both his and pearce's runs in slow mo on dvr and tried to keep an open mind. here's my thoughts
hit 1 - both big and clean; tied
hit 2 - pearce big and clean, sw little smaller; goes to pearce
hit 3 - both 1080's big but sw was a little short coming out of the spin; goes to pearce
hit 4 - both 1080's big but pearce a little shaky on landing; goes to sw
hit 5 - pearce big and clean, sw a little more difficult; tied
hit 6 - pearce bailed, sw sweet mctwist; goes to sw.

So, does sw get the win because he did an extra trick? who the f knows. The whole idea of judging snowboarding sucks anyway. But I will say, sw did show up when the pressure was on and that deserves a little respect. Although I still want to punch him in his stupid looking face.


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

pretty sure even shaun knew he didn't win. there seemed to be a big lack of enthusiasm this year because if you're american and mainstream you're nearly guaranteed a win anyways.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Here is my opinion on the entire thing. The judging system is a flawed system, HOWEVER, if you are going to agree with the judging system on some days you have to agree with it EVERY TIME. 

I will explain, it is all opinion and based on what one person sees. So basically, if on the day (A) rider x wins. Day (B) rider z wins. If you agree with day A, you technically have to agree with day b. 

This is why I really don't agree with ANY judging system when it comes to scores based on an opinion. Down hill racing, it is easy to determine a winner. Watching tricks, not so easy all the time. Thus it will be a flawed system.


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

i dont watch it for the podiums anyways, and i dont think any of the truly talented riders ride for the podiums. i remember scotty lago saying something like if he sticks his run he couldnt give two shits how he places because he's just happy he got what he wanted to get done. and thats how it should be. of course contests need winners, but as a spectator i just like watching the progression and some damn good snowboarding.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

In case anyone is looking for the second run for Pearce YouTube - Kevin Pearce's Second Run at '09 X Games Superpipe.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

the truth is he gets an extra 3 points becase hes shaun white


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Me and my dad were watching, and even my dad (does'nt know a thing about snowboarding,) that kevin looked much more stylish. so at the end of SW's run my dad was like, 
"kevin will win."

Me: "No he wont"

"what are you talking about, Kevin was much better."

"I know"

score comes up and shaun white wins, so pissed that i went snowboarding in the back and couldn't land shit.

the same thing happens in summer x-games i member watching BMX trick, and this one under dog did so much, i mean so MUCH better then that big bmx guy (i forget his name) and the big guy won, and the stadium started booing, x games is rigged, always has been, always will.

with that said, i love shaun white and his videos, in competitions, not so much.


Side Note: if you listen to the commentators on shauns 3rd run, one said something like "i dont think shaun won, he could throw that run any day on practice, even after being dawg tired after filming." :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

*Not the result we wanted...*

Video shows top runs of Kevin and Shaun. Who do you think should have won?

Kevins second and third run, Whites third run VIDEO


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

It was tight, but IMO Kevin edged it...but hey, who am I to judge?!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Here's my .02. Shaun White has been, and still is the best snowboarder in the world. He's the cleanest, smoothest boarder there is. He can also stomp every damn trick in the book with regularity. I'm not saying he should or shouldn't have won. (I haven't watched the runs in slow-mo to know). But I think the judges were honest and it was a lot closer than you guys are giving SW credit for. I know commercialism is supposed to be the anti-christ in our sport, but jesus!, step back from that crap and just pay attention to the boarders. All of this conspiracy theory, SW hating crap is played out. (Is it cool to hate Shaun White? I forget...)

Just saw this:



mkosley said:


> hit 1 - both big and clean; tied
> hit 2 - pearce big and clean, sw little smaller; goes to pearce
> hit 3 - both 1080's big but sw was a little short coming out of the spin; goes to pearce
> hit 4 - both 1080's big but pearce a little shaky on landing; goes to sw
> ...


Nuff said.

*edit* MPD, you are no less dramatic than the last time I was on here! Congrats! (haha)


----------



## supergoose (Jan 20, 2009)

Shaun White rocks.......full stop. 

Nothing to see here...move along please


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Judging snowboarding like its gymnastics is stupid
They need to bring jams to pipes


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Yud said:


> Judging snowboarding like its gymnastics is stupid
> They need to bring jams to pipes


/signed

but to be honest, i wouldn't worry much about competitions are commercialism or any thing like that, lets just go out and ride


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Here is the other thing.... The judges when they watch two people go they don't get to see it in slow motion. The judges don't have the luxury to watch it over and over like we did at home to see who was better. 

In all honesty, SW had an awesome final run when the pressure was on. The judging system worked, it gave someone a score. Did it do it correctly? Who is to say it did, and who is to say it didn't? 

It happened this way and won't be changed. You can bet FOR SURE that both riders are going to come out and battle even harder next time.


----------



## latemp (Apr 6, 2008)

i dvr'd the event, and after the commentator started disputing what the judges said, i went back and looked at peacres run again. honestly, i didnt really see anything huge about his run that set him apart from shaun. i can see if there was a huge difference between the runs and everyone got mad, but the runs looked pretty close, and shauns run looked pretty clean. the whole 7th to first argument, i dont really understand what yall are saying because of the way they score. if there were 20 people you could go from last to first with the right run easily. i'm not a shaun white fan or anythin, dont get me wrong. but i think only two real things are fueling this thread, one because he commentator said it, and two becuase the "cool" thing is not to like commercialized people.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Relyt23 said:


> The judges when they watch two people go they don't get to see it in slow motion.


Idk, I always thought that they did have access to the slow motion and replays. They take a good minute or two to display the score, so I just figured they were watching the run again on the monitors. I couldn't imagine judging a run with no replays, no slow motion, no monitors, at the speed that the riders perform, I would miss every little detail. I could be wrong idk. But yea the system worked, and I also went back and looked at Pearce's run and the two were very close. I think the scoring was fair for the most part.

By the way...hows that arm feelin Relyt?? hehe..You guys get hammered in N. Kentucky with some snow Tuesday night?? We did up in indianapolis woot! and I would assume Perfect North is lookin pretty good right now =)


----------



## acsmith (Jan 26, 2009)

Just a couple thoughts...

I personally don't think SW's 3rd run or KP's 2nd run were anything special, but I think shaun's was better of the two. Shaun also had 6 hits in his run and KP only had 5 and they threw down pretty much the same tricks. I will admit KP went bigger but I think him bailing on the last hit killed his score. Also, if KP would have landed his 3rd run he would have clearly won gold and this conversation wouldn't be happening.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

bump.

i just watched this again on my dvr. pearce should've had it. anyone think he can take white in the olympics?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I have to ask myself if half you guys were as anti commercial as you make out what are you doing sitting at home watching X-games?


----------

